# First attempt at a holster



## longbowdave1 (Jan 1, 2015)

After doing some reading, and watching some youtube videos, I gave it a try. I based it on a very simple design that I had seen. Without much of the needed tools, and no experience, I tried to keep it very simple. Each step in the build was a first, and a learning experience for me.

 This holster is for my little .380 acp that we shoot up at the Northwoods range in the summer months. Isn't real pretty, but it works and fits the gun well.

 I certainly have an even greater appreciation for the great leather working projects you all have posted.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 1, 2015)

Ain't nothing wrong with that.  Looks just like a holster to me.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 2, 2015)

Not bad Dave.
Sits a tad high and straight for me. I've always preferred a bit of a Trooper cant forward, but that's just me.
Might suggest just a little more leather to the outside of the belt slots. That's where the most strain will be and those look just a bit thin for long term durability without distortion.
Also, can't tell from the pic, but did you cover/line the inside so the snap base backing won't scratch up your weapon? They can leave very ugly scars.
Other than that, well done. Next step is to learn and practice finishing the edges more cleanly. Simple and quick procedure that makes all the diff in final appearance.


----------



## Chief31794 (Jan 2, 2015)

Dave,
Looks really good for a first holster, it's functional and looks nice. You probably learned a lot about making holsters.  There are things that could improve, but if there weren't you'd be fibbing about it being the first.  I made my first one before the internet (maybe even before cameras) and I would be ashamed to put it up against this one. Excellent job on the wet forming and dying!!

Chief


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 2, 2015)

Anvil Head said:


> Not bad Dave.
> Sits a tad high and straight for me. I've always preferred a bit of a Trooper cant forward, but that's just me.
> Might suggest just a little more leather to the outside of the belt slots. That's where the most strain will be and those look just a bit thin for long term durability without distortion.
> Also, can't tell from the pic, but did you cover/line the inside so the snap base backing won't scratch up your weapon? They can leave very ugly scars.
> Other than that, well done. Next step is to learn and practice finishing the edges more cleanly. Simple and quick procedure that makes all the diff in final appearance.



thanks anvil. yes, i can see your point, many areas need attention. i did fasten the back plate of the snap to a 1" circle of leather, then sewed it on to the holster.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chief31794 said:


> Dave,
> Looks really good for a first holster, it's functional and looks nice. You probably learned a lot about making holsters.  There are things that could improve, but if there weren't you'd be fibbing about it being the first.  I made my first one before the internet (maybe even before cameras) and I would be ashamed to put it up against this one. Excellent job on the wet forming and dying!!
> 
> Chief



thanks chief. i really enjoyed hearing from you and seeing your talents displayed in your store. i never knew how wet forming was done, a very cool process to someone who's never seen it before! Even the dying and finish process was interesting. 

i will probably only make 1 or 2 more holsters for the fun of it, to kill some time  during the long winter up here, so i won't learn the craft. amazing what you folks can make!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 2, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with that.  Looks just like a holster to me.



thanks! i really thought the tear drop camper you made was awsome!


----------



## Smokey (Jan 2, 2015)

Hard to believe that was your first attempt. Looks nice.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 3, 2015)

>>>i did fasten the back plate of the snap to a 1" circle of leather, then sewed it on to the holster. <<<

Good deal, always better to get that right up front instead of finding out you should have done it.
Good luck on your future projects - be sure to post for us to see.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 3, 2015)

longbowdave1 said:


> thanks! i really thought the tear drop camper you made was awsome!



Thank you sir.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 3, 2015)

Mighty fine and functional!  Great first project!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'm working on the second holster, it's for .38 Special revolver with a 4" barrel. An Inexpensive pistol, for shooting at the range as well. Hope to make some improvements on this one?????


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Finished second holster*

Here is the holster  for the .38 Special. Just kind of a quick  draw holster for tucking the pistol in, while at the range having fun!  Not a bad project for tonight, going down to minus 10 or so, too dang cold for any outdoor stuff!


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 6, 2015)

That should work fine. Glad to see you covered the hammer spur.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks Anvil, looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## RNC (Jan 11, 2015)

You done bettern good ....... Great job !


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks RNC.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 14, 2015)

I traced out a pattern for a holster for my Black Powder pistol. I don't have enough leather leftover for this large holster.

When I bought the last shoulder piece from Tandy Leather, the "Managers Special" price was about 25$ for this 58$ piece o' leather. Stopped back today, and it's no longer on sale.

 Where do you fellers buy your leather from? Local or on-line?


----------



## Chief31794 (Jan 14, 2015)

longbowdave1 said:


> I traced out a pattern for a holster for my Black Powder pistol. I don't have enough leather leftover for this large holster.
> 
> When I bought the last shoulder piece from Tandy Leather, the "Managers Special" price was about 25$ for this 58$ piece o' leather. Stopped back today, and it's no longer on sale.
> 
> Where do you fellers buy your leather from? Local or on-line?



Springfield Leather Company (online) sells Hermann Oak and you can buy as little as 2 sq ft, my price is $8.99 per sq ft, not sure what the retail price is, but they are reasonable and the leather is about 250% better than what you get from Tandy.  I won't use Tandy Leather, I used to years ago but they get their stuff imported from just about anywhere and it's not very good quality.  Try some Hermann Oak and you'll be amazed.  Hermann Oak is what most saddles have been made from for the past 100 years or so.  They are in Springfield, Mo, great folks to do business with.

Chief


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks for the tip Chief, I was looking on their site. What weight(oz.) would you recommend/ for a hoster? 6 or 7oz. ?????


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Ok, so now it was time to attempt the holster for my Optima Black podwer pistol. It's a big beast, with a scope. I wanted to use the holster for deer hunting, so I wanted the scope to  be covered and out of the elements(usually snow).

 A lot of leather(24" x 18"), piece to start with, a lot of hand drilling holes, and hand sewing. Life must be much easier with the proper tools!

 All in all, it turned out pretty well, and fits the gun snugly. Should be perfect once the leather breaks in a bit. I just traced out the pistola, and and added some room to the pattern. I would have been a sad little man if it didn't fit after all the time put into it.


----------

